# Vapor Trail Peep TWIST



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Call Jared....*

and Don't hesitate. I know he will either help you or make it right without a doubt. It sounds like to me you have exhasted all options. I have never had a problem with my strings rotating after shooting 50-100 shots or so. Just give Jared a call tomorrow he will fix you up!!

John


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Yep....Call Vapor Trail....Im sure they will take care of you!
The V.T strings I have always had the peep was set and didnt budge after just a handfull of shots!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



highdeehoo said:


> I am going nuts. I have done all the things to stop the twist. Added/took off twist. Moved strands one to the other. Then I shoot it and it goes back to the right and rotates into place. It rotates to the same place every time, but I want NO peep rotation. ANY other suggestions??????? Before I call Vapor tomorrow?:angry: :angry: :angry:


--------
Is this the VTX string.My VTX never moved from the time I put it on the bow and that gose for the 2nd VTX on my other bow.Sounds like your D loop not is moveing.Is your serving the slick type.


----------



## kiwi3d (Oct 26, 2003)

*twist*

Make sure the strings below and above the center serving are twisted the same way, i know it sounds silly but just check, that is the most common cause that i come across


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

My string (ProString) has the peep less than 1/8 of a turn from straight at brace, but it has been dead on at full draw every time for thousands of shots. I tried making it straight with zero rotation and had it keep going back to the same spot, too. I never had a problem with it rotated wrong at full draw, so I left it. If it stops rotating properly I'll try again then, but for now it works perfectly, so why worry?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

highdeehoo said:


> I am going nuts. I have done all the things to stop the twist. Added/took off twist. Moved strands one to the other. Then I shoot it and it goes back to the right and rotates into place. It rotates to the same place every time, but I want NO peep rotation. ANY other suggestions??????? Before I call Vapor tomorrow?:angry: :angry: :angry:


I will be very interested in knowing what Vapor Trail tells you, because you are describing a problem that used to drive me nuts. So I prepared the following information to post whenever I come across a complaint like yours: 



The only thing about the sport of archery that I can say I truly dislike is fooling around with a peepsight to get it aligned. Some fellows make it sound as easy as making a ham sandwich but I've found it's more like trying to train a goldfish. 

Repeatedly pressing the bow, twisting the bowstring, then swapping strands time and time again is tedious. And when you get it set just right, tying it in knocks it right out of alignment.    

One trick that _usually_ works is tightening the D-loop at an angle on the bowstring that rotates the bowstring and forces the peep into alignment when drawn. If that doesn't work, or if it works for awhile until the loop begins to slip, the little device seen below has always solved the problem for me. 










The T.R.U. Speed-Nok. Twelve bucks from Lancaster or Cabela's: Attach it to the bowstring, adjust it to rotate the bowstring when drawn, forcing the peep into perfect alignment, and your peep problems are ended for the life of the bowstring. 

Because it is possible to introduce string torque, this device is not intended to correct major misalignments -- meaning those which are easily corrected by a half twist in the string or swapping a strand or two. But it quickly and permanently eliminates those minor misalignments which are virtually impossible to correct by twisting and swapping. 










Here's one on my bowstring. I've been using these little gimmicks for years and in spite of the negative comments I've heard from some critics it works perfectly and causes absolutely no problems. 

Some advice: This device is fastened with a very tiny philips screw. Do not attempt to use a large or worn screwdriver to set it. And if your hands are designed for heavy lifting, it will be helpful to enlist the aid of a woman's nimble fingers to get it attached. (Once attached, adjusting it is easy.) And plan on dropping the little screw at least once, so do this job over a surface where it can't hide if tries to escape.


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

*String Loop*

My Vapor Trail string is doing the same thing. I have to rotate my loop 1/4 turn from my peep for it to rotate into position at full draw. The string hasn't stretched a bit but I've never a string do this to this extent.


----------



## camoxj (Mar 7, 2006)

*peep site*

hey guys, maybe consider trying the new hindsight peep eliminator. i did and will probably never go back to a peep


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Never Tried It But*

Could a improperly tied D loop be your problem?

Have the knots opposing each other?

Look at MikeK's D-loop.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I have this same problem with my vaportrail string.....


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

I too am having this same problem, peep is 1/4 turn out but at fulldraw it is dead on. This drives me nuts also!!!





Mark


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Alot of times when tieing in a peep sight you can tie a good enough knot that you can actually put a 1/2 twist or 1/4 twist in the string. Did you check the peep before you tied it in and if so can you remember the peep rotating? If you get a twist when drawing it add 1/2 twist to the top of the string in the direction from which it is turning from, check it and if so add another 1/2 twist but make sure you remove the string and hold it straight, if not it will have to re set its self in the bottom cam and might require another 1/2 twist till it is corrected. Try that and let us know if the problem is solved. Also before I go are the knots tied seperatly? If so twist them in the direction the twist is coming from, this will also cure the problem.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

i heard vapor trail has great strings,but lately ive had trouble with 2 different ones,just wont quit stretching,after this i wont be putting an order with vapor trail.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a little trouble at first with my VT peep position, but have had no problems since. Seems like it fixed itself somehow.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

MR.B said:


> i heard vapor trail has great strings,but lately ive had trouble with 2 different ones,just wont quit stretching,after this i wont be putting an order with vapor trail.


did you get 8125???


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

to be honest i dont no what it is i didnt order it, it is a customer of mine one of them came on a new css challenger floating yolk cable


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

*1/8th turn*

My peep also is 1/8th off, but comes back into my face perfect every time. I just shoot a 60X with This rotating peep Every time I drew the bow I would watch the peep spin into my face perfect/ drove me nuts. Then when I released it would pound the X. I guess what I am getting at is if it consitantly comes back into your face correctly, why complain? Worry about hitting what you are aiming at and have the confidence that with VTX the peep will always be perfect at full draw. VTX might have a slight twist due to other variables out of Vapor Trails control(loop tied incorrect?). The important thing is that it never lets you down at the moment of truth no mater what the temp or humidity is. So as Vapor Trails slogan reads "Quit Your Crying". I just dont under stand being so worried about something that is not a problem!!

I am not a Vapor Trail employee, just a loyal customer.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

My problem was that my peep would never come square to my eye no matter what i tried..Twist,untwist trade strands ect...I called and spoke with Steve yesterday.Very helpful guy.Couldn't figure out if i may have done something to the srting but i will have a new string probably monday. Customer service top notch I WILL GET MY NEXT STRING FROM VAPORTRAIL........


----------



## uphunter15 (May 3, 2003)

My peep is slightly offset when the bow is at idle and at full draw it rotates into perfect position every time. This is the first time that I have used a peep and the first time I have tied one in myself. It has been solid as a rock all summer, I love my VaporTrail Strings and Cables!!!


----------

